# Planning to move to singapore from USA (appreciate the responses)



## screwdrive (May 31, 2010)

Hi friends,

I have done graduation (M.S. in IT) in U.S. on F-1 visa and after that I have been working on OPT status for around 2 years in the related field.
I came to know about EPEC and the opportunities in Business Intelligence area (Cognos, BO, Oracle, etcetera) over there in Singapore, so it made me very curious to explore the options as I am not feeling very certain about staying here in U.S.
So questions of concern are:-

1) Can I apply for EPEC being on OPT VISA Status, on which I have been working as a full time employee after graduation ?

2) I do have check on the mom sg govt website and found my university name is mentioned there and I also have my payslips till now. So, my question is-
After applying for EPEC online (if I am eligible to do that holding OPT visa status in USA) and assuming I will get it approved too and receive it in the mail, can I go to India for a month and then enter singapore holding approved EPEC ?

I will appreciate any guidances, responses, or suggestions from you pals.


----------



## Kirsten178 (Oct 26, 2009)

It allows you to remain in Singapore for 6-12 months during your job search process. You will be given an extended social visit visa for this purpose. The moment you enter Singapore will be counted as Day 1

 best of luck
Singapore is one of the best countries to work at!


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

Jobs are plenty in Singapore, the more qualifications and experience you have the more chances. In order to secure a job you have to find it yourself through advertisement in the local papers, or through job placement agencies or roadshows or career fairs and above all, online job portals.

All the best pal!


----------

